# New Pictures =)



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys, had my two little ones out last night and messed around with the cam a bit, hope you enjoy 

Here's Marjory!









And here is Sludge


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is Marj exploring =)


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice! i like Sludge best


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is Sludge exploring =)


----------



## PhilK (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome. 
Hahaha saladfingers.. that thing creeped me out


----------



## Riley (Oct 3, 2007)

fantastic shots! the one with the simpsons in the bckgrnd is probably my favourite


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

and here's sludge downing a mouse, he squeezed it so hard it started bleeding *puke*


----------



## Riley (Oct 3, 2007)

what type is sludge?


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

more of sludgey


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

Sludge is South West Carpet (Morelia Spilota Imbricata) =)


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 3, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> Hey guys, had my two little ones out last night and messed around with the cam a bit, hope you enjoy



haha, weren't quite the pics i was hoping for........:lol:

very nice snakes jen


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 3, 2007)

*salad fingers*

i noticed the salad fingers thing too lol that was weird! especially the one with the strange black crow in it :? beat me to it PhilK


----------



## Riley (Oct 3, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> Sludge is South West Carpet (Morelia Spilota Imbricata) =)


o. nice


haha the last pic: 'yep that _was _good'


----------



## Viridae (Oct 3, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Awesome.
> Hahaha saladfingers.. that thing creeped me out



Saladfingers rocks!


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

agreed - i like it when the red water comes out


----------



## Adzo (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics.
What locale stimmy is Marj?


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

no idea bought her from a pet shop Gary said maybe it's fire something but as you can see i'm so good at paying attention =D


----------



## Australis (Oct 3, 2007)

Resize Bloody Hell!


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

no as stated before the size is perfect for my screen on my computer
get a better computer/screen =)


----------



## Dodie (Oct 3, 2007)

[Insert comment about snakes here]


----------



## Bill07 (Oct 3, 2007)

i like rusty spoons
nice pics


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 3, 2007)

i like the salad finger one


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 3, 2007)

cute little fellas. great pics, keep up the good work!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahhh Salad Fingers :lol:

They are gorgeous..... very striking colours and markings on both you must be very happy


----------



## mickousley (Oct 3, 2007)

must have read my mind 



bredli84 said:


> haha, weren't quite the pics i was hoping for........:lol:
> 
> very nice snakes jen


----------



## Adzo (Oct 3, 2007)

I love the S.W. carpets. Anyone in the eastern states breed them?


----------



## natrix (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice snakes & pics tsidasa. It's nice to see an Imbricata for a change too.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 3, 2007)

i must rub this rusty kettle before a go, ewww, ewwwwwwww, ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Ahhh Salad Fingers :lol:
> 
> They are gorgeous..... very striking colours and markings on both you must be very happy



Extremely so =) I got very lucky =)


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

oh yeah i should mention Marjory's name is actually Marjory Stewart Baxter that's why i thought it was fitting she be shown with the salad fingers picture i got as a house warming gift =)


----------



## firedragon (Oct 3, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> i must rub this rusty kettle before a go, ewww, ewwwwwwww, ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


 
Beautiful snakes, I'm not game enough to let mine wander like that yet incase i lose one....... i fancy spoons myself and is that a coco pops box i saw yum now i want some...


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

hahahaha yes it is =D it makes a fantastic hide =D


----------



## Wrasse (Oct 3, 2007)

I love Sludge, but adore Marjory. Love the pic of Marjory peeking out from behind the box.


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> oh yeah i should mention Marjory's name is actually Marjory Stewart Baxter that's why i thought it was fitting she be shown with the salad fingers picture i got as a house warming gift =)




OMG!
When I saw the name Marjory, I immediately thought of M-SB!
I was gonna post about it, then I scrolled down...
Man I nearly fell off my chair.

I'm creeped out now.


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

that's cos she's MSB through and through, there could be no other name for her =D


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2007)

p.s. have you seen episode 8? It only came out a week ago


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

I WATCHED IT! there was enough water in there to wash my petticoats!!!


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2007)

wasn't that episode 6?


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah....i just like using salad fingers quotes....gosh


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 4, 2007)

Bump =d


----------



## Colin (Oct 4, 2007)

Sludge has great colours. I really love those purple / blue imbricata colours. 
awesome snake


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 4, 2007)

I like it when the red water flows.








mmmmmmmmmmmm rusty spoons, I like the feel of rusty spoons on my salid fingers.


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 4, 2007)

hehehehehe =D


----------



## Recharge (Oct 4, 2007)

Very pretty snakes!!! (now can you put the gun down please?) :lol:


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 4, 2007)

Fantastic looking snakes


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 12, 2007)

Omgzzz Look At My Snakez Lolzzzz, They R Sxc Lolzzzzzz


----------



## Australis (Oct 12, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> no as stated before the size is perfect for my screen on my computer
> get a better computer/screen =)


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 12, 2007)

looks like you are too noob to have a decent monitor with high resolution.....sucks to be you my friend. FTW


----------



## Australis (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## waruikazi (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh what a pleasure for the hands


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 12, 2007)

you taste like soot and poo


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't you like my mouth words?


----------



## kelly (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## waruikazi (Oct 12, 2007)

you hold a welcoming texture... a pleasure for the tips


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 12, 2007)

what a hideous sound...have i happened upon an unpleasant broadcast?


----------



## Australis (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 12, 2007)

why can't we all just get along?


----------



## bitey (Oct 12, 2007)

kelly said:


>


 
lol got him !


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 12, 2007)

I really think it's time you upgraded though Australis =p


----------



## Australis (Oct 12, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> I really think it's time you upgraded though Australis =p


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## bitey (Oct 12, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> I really think it's time you upgraded though Australis =p


 
good beer , crudy computers
ahh corona


----------



## Australis (Oct 13, 2007)

bitey said:


> good beer , crudy computers
> ahh corona


----------



## bitey (Oct 13, 2007)

Australis said:


>


long answer yes 
Short ansew no


----------



## Australis (Oct 13, 2007)

bitey said:


> long answer yes
> Short ansew no


----------



## bitey (Oct 13, 2007)

thats OK
at least I will
have a buzz


----------



## Australis (Oct 13, 2007)

bitey said:


> thats OK
> at least I will
> have a buzz


----------



## bitey (Oct 13, 2007)

keep them coming australis


----------



## Australis (Oct 13, 2007)




----------

